# Opinions on Garmin 547xs



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anybody out there use a Garmin 547xs with the CHIRP technology? If so, what is your opinion on the performance? I do most of my fishing on lake Erie western basin.

Thanks.


----------

